# Photo of the last calf of this calving season was finally born this evening, with some help



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We should have known it would be the big pet cow that waited until last. She's also the last Holstein from the old dairy herd left here. He came into this world the hard way, chains and a come along, she just couldn't have it on her own. She's got so much milk I guess the wife will have to crank up the milkhouse, the vacuum pump hasn't been run in 2 years I hope it will run. Maybe everyone can get a full nights sleep tonight.

There was a total of 41 born since Oct., 3 were still born, 17 have already been sold and there's 21 still here.

All her nosy little Grandchildren, Great Grandchildren and so on had to get a closer look. Many of them usually sleep with Grandma at night, not sure what they'll do tonight.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

All's well that ends well. Glad the little fellow made it. I guess I should not call him little as he looks to be a big calf.

Calving season can be hard on the nerves. I am always relieved to see a new calf up and nursing.

I also have a few daughters and granddaughters. Even after weaning and brought back together they always find that bond again.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Congratulations lost 2 of 17 this winter snow drift and one disappeared. It's always a relief when done


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Congrats on being done. I wish I could say the same. I've still got 33 to calve yet and dad must have 40 left to go. We start April 10 and calve for 60 days so I'll be finishing up in June. This spring was sure a bugger up here with cold temps, lots of wind, rain and snow. I hate putting calves in the barn any time of year but I really hate doing it in May. lol.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

For the longest time this spring we wondered if the new bull was shooting blanks or what. Should have had calves a month earlier than we did, all of a sudden go out and have at least one new calve a day.

Registered short horn bull, all white, getting red and white calves or roans. Last bull was registered as well, all red, black and white calves, go figure.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

With all that extra milk she has I guess you won't have to buy any milk from the grocery store for a while. Nothing like fresh cow milk.


----------

